# Receive net send-like messages from windows

## devilheart

Hello everyone,

I have this task to solve: I would like to send a text message from a windows 10 laptop to my gentoo box and this message should appear as a pop-up, a notification, whatever...

I guess I have to run samba, but from there? Has anyone tried to do something recently. It seems that the old net send command was purged from windows due to security concerns.

If possible, I would like to "touch" the windows laptop as little as possible

----------

## massimo

Or you could use Windows' powershell to send a message, e.g., [1].

[1] https://cyber-defense.sans.org/blog/2016/06/01/powershell-function-to-send-udp-syslog-message-packets

----------

## devilheart

Thanks, but this seems to be over-complicated. In the end, I used ncat in this script:

```
#!/bin/sh

killall ncat >& /dev/null

ncat -k -l 13333 | while read line; do Xdialog --msgbox "$line" 6 25; done &
```

the windows part was more complicated because I need to receive a notification when I receive an email on outlook (and it is a corporate mail account with exchange). I configured outlook to run this code whenever an email arrives:

```
echo "You got an email" | ncat X.Y.Z.W 13333%
```

----------

## bunder

how about...

```
ssh othermachine wall your-message-here
```

----------

## devilheart

Mmm... does not suit my need. It will print on the terminals but I might not notice it or not have a local terminal opened

----------

